# configurare wpa_supplicant con chiave WEP

## matteo.pata

Ciao raagazzi sono alle prime armi con wpa_supplicant devo collegare un access point con chiave wep al mio portatile allora per prima cosa ho cambiato il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant")

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

#config_eth1=("dhcp")

#dhcpcd_eth1="-t 20 "

#dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

#mode_eth1="auto

```

per adesso sono commentati perchè ho le altre impostazioni di wireless tool che vanno però volevo cambiare e mettere wpa_supplicant ma non riesco a farlo associare

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

#WIRELESS PISOLO CASA

network={

        ssid="#######"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        auth_alg=SHARED

        wep_key1="#######"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

Qualcuno mi può dire in cosa sbaglio e per favore qualcuno mi può postare qualche configurazione.

Ultima cosa volevo sapere se una volta configurato i file di configurazione il mio router si associa direttamente o se devo creare qualche script o modificare qualche file di configurazione per farlo associare in automatico ogni volta che riconosce la mia rete wireless.

Grazie a tutti aspetto le vostre risp..  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

questo è il mio wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="Alice-xxxxxxxx"

       key_mgmt=NONE

       wep_key0="xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

       priority=5

}
```

e questo il comando da lanciare per avviare wpa_supplicant (almeno la prima volta)

```
wpa_supplicant  -i eth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
```

Dwext fa riferimento ad un particolare driver, non so se è lo stesso tuo.

EDIT: il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan=60
```

----------

## matteo.pata

che scheda wireless hai?? io ho un intel ipw2200 e ho il driver ipw2200 in esecuzione....

----------

## crisandbea

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> che scheda wireless hai?? io ho un intel ipw2200 e ho il driver ipw2200 in esecuzione....

 

va bene anche per te il -Dwext.    sono driver generici.

----------

## federico

non vorrei tirare una bomba, ma wpa supplicant serve per le chiavi wpa e non serve se hai una chiave wep!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *federico wrote:*   

> non vorrei tirare una bomba, ma wpa supplicant serve per le chiavi wpa e non serve se hai una chiave wep!!!

 

wpa_supplicant può essere usato sia per chiavi wep che wpa.

@matteo.pata

al posto dei driver wired, usa  ipw   con wpa_supplicant.  sono specifici per la tua scheda.

ciauz

----------

## federico

Che vantaggi ho piuttosto che usare le chiamate dirette a iwconfig?

----------

